# We Stole the Filly Fairy



## Belinda (Feb 18, 2008)

We fed this morning then when the girls started to turn out horses, called and said Sox ate breakfast then went over and decided to give us this nice baby Girl







This filly is sired by Rock E Bright Day and her dam is Sox. She is a full sister to Allison's Gelding Cross Country Ride Captain Ride and Cross Country Music Box Dancer . So if she can only move like her Dad and Big sister .

This picture was taken about 20 minutes after she was foal , so she is not all unfolded yet.. Oh and the second picture is the colt that was born in the rain.. We turned him out this morning and he ran for 30 minutes. His mom finally boxed him in a corner.. Her tongue was hanging out..



.


----------



## txminipinto (Feb 18, 2008)

LOVE the filly Belinda! I love those white faces!

still waiting here.......


----------



## hhpminis (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh man! I still have over a month to wait!

Nice Belinda, looks like you are off to a good start.

It is getting nicer here and the mares are shedding so we are progressing. Nice to see others while we still dig out from winter though.


----------



## hairicane (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh Im in love!!!! Congrats


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Feb 18, 2008)

Ooooh! On the ground already and beautiful! Unfair! Congrats. Gorgeous little foals. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 18, 2008)

congrats twice.

we cute foals.





enjoy them.


----------



## skanzler (Feb 18, 2008)

Belinda,

Congrats.... Beautiful fillies. Still waiting here, first one is due March 1st.....Hoping to be blessed by the filly fairy here. Beautiful days, but still cold at night. No snow. Sorry Annette, hope you continue to melt over there.


----------



## minih (Feb 18, 2008)

She is a doll, does the color wrap around her other eye also?


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2008)

She looks so neat!!! Congratulations


----------



## Sharron (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok Belinda

The filly fairy better be free to visit OK in the next few weeks...you can't keep her trapped...Oh by the way...sure is a shame that that filly doesn't have any color!!!

Sharron


----------



## crponies (Feb 19, 2008)

Two very nice ones! I especially love that sabino filly!


----------



## Firefall (Feb 19, 2008)

What a pretty little girl, congratulations!!!!


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Feb 20, 2008)

OMG this foal is soooo ogorgeous


----------



## Frankie (Feb 21, 2008)

Belinda, she is so nice!!!! What a way to start a foaling season,,,,,,like her a ton.


----------



## Serene Acres 2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats from Cappy and I she's quite a looker just like her big brother


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats! I just love that filly and that colt has such a nice neck. What a wonderful pair of foals to start out the year with!

Andrea


----------



## Kitty (Feb 22, 2008)

Pretty babies





I'd just be happy to see real ground instead of the curse word snow.

We got about a month until foals here and then we need to borrow that filly fairy for awhile in Wisconsin


----------

